# Been Playing In My New Garage Studio!!!



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

It's a bit Q and D as I should really be doing the shots for the client!!!!!


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Great shot as always...

So what kit do you have in your Garage Stuido?


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Hippo you really should tidy up


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> Great shot as always...
> 
> So what kit do you have in your Garage Stuido?


Cheers Jon, I've got an Elichrom flash head on a boom arm and some small mirrors, no cambo though







very jealous of yours!!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great photo mate, also nice choice of strap for the 6105


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Great photo mate, also nice choice of strap for the 6105


Cheers Phil







BTW keep meaning to ask you, is your 6105 on a monster bracelet?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes it is mate, got a monster strap then a good friend of ours that lurks on the forum got busy with his Dremmel


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice Hippo!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

hippo said:


> Jonmurgie said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot as always...
> ...


Yep...Cambo's.great for leaning on


















Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh yeah.....did you notice the mod? After about 40 years it seems the slider has worn slightly







but a couple of strips of teflon have taken up the slack held in place by the inevitable gaffer tape









Best regards David

And before any of you jokers comment.......I'm talking about the wear on the Cambo, not the Photographer!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice shirt BB


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Terrific photo - wish I could do something approaching that.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> nice shirt BB


Hey! Takes a man to wear a pink shirt......although actually it is rather a nice ceris fine check with seamed highlights









Best regards and big kisses David


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Oh yeah.....did you notice the mod? After about 40 years it seems the slider has worn slightly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!!!! What a photographer can't do with gaffer tape









Cute mod too









Poor me has to made do with a tripod, not got the height for a cambo









P.S. I like the shirt (I've got two pink ones!!).


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

The Cambos can actually be cut down......I had two when I moved studio one of which was even higher than this one and a more modern version too I looked into getting it reduced in hieght and could have been "cut off" at the base of the pole and the cabling shortening to suit, but as I only needed one stand I opted to sell the newer taller version (worth more) and keep the old soldier, functionality is exactly the same just looks battered....or as I prefer to call it "experienced"









Best regards...keep clicking and ticking...David


----------

